# Update 7/25/07 outdoor grow



## ktownlegend (Jul 25, 2007)

these are a couple of pics of two of my babies right now. as of this morning. one in the ground and another in a pot on the porch. take a look tell me what u think, comments tips.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 25, 2007)

looks good to me ... how old are they ktown????


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 26, 2007)

the one in the ground got planted sometime in the last week of april, the one in the pot about 2 weeks after that, they've both been transplanted 4 times


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 29, 2007)

can a mod move this thread to the grow journal, its not budding yet so i don't think it should be in this section. i'll have some new pics in a few more days, switch nutes to high potas/phos base, put up clear plastic sheeting around my porched one, u can look in the pic, i check the ph its around 6.5-6.8 so its not over nuted. but it does look a lil cooked from to much direct light. hence the clear plastic, the others in the ground have been switch on nutes and both had 6 tops just got topped again the other day. the other 4 in pots will be gettin transplanted into 3 gal pots later this evening, along with a refresh on the soil so to speak, just ur basic fox farm organic soil.  pics be here soon, that and i ain't got much time to sit here. 

to be continued.....


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 29, 2007)

You realize PH has nothing to do with your Nutes.

PH is hydro atoms in the water.

Do you use any nutes at all? Because IMO i think your plants need some 
Nitrogen.  And just remember.. Better to under water, than over water.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 29, 2007)

can't really over water the ones in the pots, and i actually just switched nutes from a heavy nitrogen base to a different one for flowering, i get some new pics on here for u to see so that way u can better help me.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes you can over water MJ in pots.. Many do all the time.
and they wonder why their plants are drooping and have discoloration.

IMO:  I would water only once every 2-3 days.  Even if the soil looks dry.
Its hard not to water, during your grow.  But the roots in a soil grow 
need Oxygen, as much as they need moisture with nutes.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 29, 2007)

well i just transplanted the rest into 3 gal pots, worked in some fresh soil into the top soil around the ones in the ground. i agree on the watering also, but occasionally when it looks like they could use it, i'll mist them just a touch so that way the leaves will get a lil direct h20.  

i got one i transplanted today, i'm having an issue with frankly... its just to damn tall. lol for the most part i like short bushes with a pine tree sorta look to it, this one on the other hand is going up, over waist high by at least 8 inches. is there ne way to prune or trim it to make it shorter with out literally cutting the tops down farther? pics will be up tomorrow morning. i got one little one thats not doing all that well, two others close to the same size and what not, one got all pissy after the last transplant over a month ago, so we'll see how this transplant goes the last one, nothing outstanding. just typical late plant.


----------



## walter (Jul 29, 2007)

plants are looking alright in my oppinion im thinking they should be a little bigger after growing for 3 months, upgrade your pot size or feed the pour little bastards nice looking  thoe ,, what are you using for ferts and what is your soil mixture? and mrpuffsalot is definatly right you can over water in pots and he is giving you some good advice,, oh yeah what strain are you growing?? good luck with your grow.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 29, 2007)

the strain is a mystery, i got some smoke one day, its was very tasty just the previous farmer didn't pluck the male fast enough so it ended up with seeds. yea theres a few that i've kept in smaller pots to tone down the height. ferts is solid fert u have to dilute 2 teaspoons to 1 gallon of water. its really high in potassium and phos. soil is a combination now so to speak the make soil clump the plants started in is ur eveyday organic soil with humus added. but that was awhile ago, now they all sit in fox farm organic soil. it has more nutes and ferts in it that one could add to a soil. its suppose to contain enough to feed for up to two months deeping on growth stage.   o yea i know about the over watering thing, but the soil mixture i have passes water extremely well. im going to take the pics here in a second u'll see what i've just done.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 29, 2007)

all the ones in black pots were transplanted about 3 - 4 hours ago.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

well since transplant. they've all perked right up just like thought. the lil one turned a nice lush green finally. i started mixing up the purning a lil bit, between topping and stem pinching or whatever u guys call that. i'll get some new pics in about a week or so. starting to stink though. gotta good smell. and when i top a top theres just the slightest bit of what looks like thc secreated from the end. i still see an ant here and there. nothing on the undersides of the leaves, but i noticed a couple of new holes in two of them.
ne thoughts or solutions.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 3, 2007)

so i take it nobody has ne ideas?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> well i just transplanted the rest into 3 gal pots, worked in some fresh soil into the top soil around the ones in the ground. i agree on the watering also, but occasionally when it looks like they could use it, i'll mist them just a touch so that way the leaves will get a lil direct h20.
> 
> i got one i transplanted today, i'm having an issue with frankly... its just to damn tall. lol for the most part i like short bushes with a pine tree sorta look to it, this one on the other hand is going up, over waist high by at least 8 inches. is there ne way to prune or trim it to make it shorter with out literally cutting the tops down farther? pics will be up tomorrow morning. i got one little one thats not doing all that well, two others close to the same size and what not, one got all pissy after the last transplant over a month ago, so we'll see how this transplant goes the last one, nothing outstanding. just typical late plant.



From what I know pinching the stem will halt growth and produce a more bushy plant. It takes less energy to produce stems instead of stalk. That is the only way I know of though.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 3, 2007)

i know that part, thanks for your thoughts, im still wondering about the holes in the leaves. theres nothing on the bottoms of the leaves at all, no dots, not thing crawling around, but holes seem to mysteriously appear mainly the big sun leaves with the holes. the cigarette water trick doesn't seem to be stopping whatevers doing it.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> these are a couple of pics of two of my babies right now. as of this morning. one in the ground and another in a pot on the porch. take a look tell me what u think, comments tips.



Look at the picture to the far left. In the top right of it you will see a bug on the leaf. That is your problem you are being eatin. Are you looking for a way to stop this?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 3, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Look at the picture to the far left. In the top right of it you will see a bug on the leaf. That is your problem you are being eatin. Are you looking for a way to stop this?


 

i see no bug, but yes thats what i looking to stop, it seems to only be on the ones that have been in the ground. none in pots


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 3, 2007)

Forgive my bluntness today, it was a long night at the KMK show last night, and today has been frustrating, irritating and down right jsut pissing me off. so if you could excuse my being pissed off. and help me out that would be great.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> i see no bug, but yes thats what i looking to stop, it seems to only be on the ones that have been in the ground. none in pots



Go up to your first pictures posted. The one to the far left. look up in the right hand corner, the middle leaf it has a very sightable bug on it. 

I have heard that Basil is a good bug deturant though.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

Fresh basil. This method is probably more expensive than some organic pesticides?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

This is what it looks like. A leaf hopper


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeppers, 
   Once Clever_Int said where to go look, I think I see the little devil also. Talk with a few of the guys about tying your plant over. I think this is a brilliant idea and I see that it does work well. You can carefully tie the top and pull it gently over towards the rim of the container, (don't break the stalk). you will see the side branches are now pointing up and they will start to grow towards the light. After awhile you can rotate the pot, (no more that 1/4 turn),  and repeat the process. This will give you that desired Christmas tree look. I personally think though that sativas have a hard time with this as they like to grow tall man.
  Like I said some of the guys here do this, and have it down to an art form, talk with them a little, you will be satisfied I'm sure. By the way Hydro 333 had this to share check it out, Low Stress Training made simple, http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/cannabis2335-0-asc-0.html
thinking good thoughts for your grow
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

This will probably help a little more than knowing about the bug its self. I never knew I could know what a bug is just by looking at it thats friggen cool!

Put 3 cloves of garlic, a medium onion and 30 mL of red pepper in 1 L of water. Crush, let stand 10 minutes and strain. Dilute with water (ratio of 1:3). Or soak 6 rhubarb leaves in 2 L of water. Crush and strain.

	  	Spray the plants and repeat three times at three-day intervals. The second solution is effective against grubs and black spot on roses. Both solutions can be frozen. Diatomaceous earth, pyrethrum and rotenone can be used to kill leafhoppers, scarab beetles and mealybugs, but they are not selective pest controls, so they should be used only as a last resort.

Remove and burn all leaves with insects or eggs on them. Flying insects do not like humidity. Spraying plants in sunny weather, or sprinkling a little lime on the leaves in the early morning will keep these pests away. A mulch of oak leaves will repel insects that chew foliage.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 3, 2007)

still don't see the bug ur talking about, the only thing i see on that leaf is a couple of holes and maybe a darkspot.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

Look close it is there, on the pictures you first posted, left side pic in the upper right hand side, middle leaf. Click on the pic to enlarge it.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 3, 2007)

well i guess i got a few things to try out then. next question. has ne one every switched an outdoor grow with direct light to an outdoor grow in a greenhouse type of structure? if so did u have to increase ur watering schedule


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 3, 2007)

i keep looking man, but i seriously am not seeing what u guys are talking about


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

Just to let you know you also have a bug in the second picture from the left, you have to zoom to see it though......Kust letting you know man.

I hope all works out for you


----------



## walter (Aug 3, 2007)

hey buddy you definatly have a prob of some sort, somthing is eatin the crap outta your leaves,, i forget what post it was in but someone was saying somthing about 7 DUST,, get that stuff and try it out im interested in hereing how it works,, another thing,, thoes pots your growing in are the same ones i used for years, youll find that the sun dries your soil out real fast and that your soil will move away from the edge of your pot and expose your roots,, i cut out the bottom of my pots and put them halfway into the ground , and also they will get to top heavy when you start budding and the pots are to narrow at the bottom and fall over easly with the slightest wind ,, i just thought id give you a heads up on the hole situation with thoes pots.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 5, 2007)

well heres an update on the looks neway. not to bad, the one in the greenhouse got over watered yesterday, i added in some fresh soil on the top so shes drooping a lil bit, as for the rest, doing fine it seems, the bugs haven't been to much of a problem in the past days, but i will be trying out a one of those recipes for bug sprays either tomorrow or tuesday.

looks also like some hairs forming on few different plants. hoping for a bunch of girls, but its hard to say just yet still getting alot of light. ne advice or comments always appreciated. i'd like some feed back on the greenhouse change though. if ne one else has done it and what were some changes, other than temp.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 7, 2007)

will someone with some outdoor experience/ greenhouse outdoor experience please give me some feed back, im sittin here wondering what to expect in days to come and its making me nervous. i check the greenhouse ones today, there was a bee sittin on my baby. i wouldn't imagine that begin a problem. but it seems a spider has taken a liking to the bottom few leaves. i have yet to try those recipes, can't seem to find just rhubarb leaves.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

Okay, so today, i had to add in some supports to the greenhouse, the top was holding a pool of water, even though theres slits to let air in, it still held water,  a good lot of it ran through into my pots, so i took the bottom trays off for the day and let'em drain. put one from downstairs in the greenhouse with the other one. I also today picked up, Organocide, an organic insecticide/fungicide. a 3 way meter to test for moisture, light and ph levels. plus my gardener gave me a free sample jar of Rootech cloning Gel. (BA)   i sprayed them all down with the spray, checked moisture, light and ph levels on all. the ones in the ground are about a 6 - 6.5 the one next to those in the pot is bout the same, the other 3 behind the ladders where really acidic, like under 5, probly y there not growing right. the one in the greenhouse was 5-5.5 so a lil acidic also. im gonna wait till the weekend for new pics to see if the spray works and to try what ever advice u guys can give me on a simple solution to a ph inbalance thats inexpensive also.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 8, 2007)

I am looking at your plants,
    and I really don't think they are a sativa, or if they are then they are mixed with an indica. The leaves are not long and skinny enough. They have that bit of an indica broad leaf look. If they are pure indica then too much watering, or not near enough light or both. They do look a bit stretchy and stalky. 
  I think that I owe you a bit of an explanation. We each seem to think of something different when we talk greenhouse. When I said yes I do have a lot of knowledge about having a greenhouse, I should have explained to you that I do hot house, and that I built my hot house to be the size of 12 foot x 25 foot x 12-16 foot cathedral ceiling. The big thing was made almost entirely of glass that I white-washed.
   It looks to me like your green house is setup as a hot house kinda on the small side and made of visqueen, (a low density polyethalean ). It doesn't really work like a glass one does.
Visqueen is a good defuser for light to be sure, but it traps and holds way to much heat and humidity, so you have to seriously go With some careful venting if your going to do a green house. I think you will have good control. Insects will tend to disappear simply cause they can't get past the material. Your plants will tend to love the green house, but not a hot house. Watch your watering as you won't lose that much moisture in a green house, or a hothouse.  Instead of inserting a probe a couple of inches into your soil, you need to get that probe way down by the roots. In all my hothouse growing I found that root rot really wanted to proliferate. Which are you wanting to have ? a green house, or a hot house.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 8, 2007)

i couldn't tell ya, its a first for me, never bothered to build a structure to house them before, just moved them around outside. i got that 3 way meter that will reach all the way to the pot of the pots to check for moisture levels.  seeing as how it rained yesterday, there all about 9-10, and as far as answering ur question, im not to sure, i haven't thought about switching building materials. nor a difference in Naming the structure. thats the first time i've ever been informed of two different styles of Greenhouse so to speak. i just went and checked them a second ago. on the light meter, it goes from 0-2000.  

0 being dark, 2000 being direct light, the greenhouse doesn't get direct sunlight till 12 exactly, but as of 11 there getting inbetween 800 - 1000 on the meter, so i wouldn't worry bout materials passing light. but i am a lil concerned about temp, its easily a good 10 degrees warmer/+ more humid.

the one thats been in there is bushing out great, a good color, the bottoms leaves from being burned are the only ugly thing about it. im bout to have to start tying the top down and topping it again, im not to sure how many there are now, over a dozen fer sure.  there was a spider on it also, i sprayed them down really good yesterday with that insecticde too, and still found a spider. as far as strain, it came out a bag of good popcorn nugs awhile back.


comments, advice, and feed back always appreciated

fire it up


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 8, 2007)

i done a lot of nursery work back in my teen years , if your going to use the viqueen , you need some sort of ventilation cut some flaps in it that you can roll up and down this will help controll the temp , moisture and let a little more direct light in , and regular spiders are usually not a problem in fact out side there sometimes beneficial, with your real insect problems. keep on growing on


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 8, 2007)

by the way ,  k town , you can make a real nice little green house using 1/2 pvc not very expensive either 3-4 $ dollars in fittings and 3-4 sticks of pvc depending on how big you want to make it easy build


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 11, 2007)

i think that'll be next time around,lol but i'll be putting some pics up probly sunday. so far so good, except for the one in the pot by the ones in the ground, i pinched the stem on one side a lil to hard, and it split, the branch isn't dying its trying to heal itself, but i was wondering if i could put a splint on it so to speak with perhaps a lil clone gel to act as a bandaid sort of. granite that is for rooting but on the surface of the plant would it act like neosporane?   as for the ones in the greenhouse, doing fantastic, the original is bushing out beautifully, i got a lil clone kicking too i'll show u guys looks crazy, cuz i cut all the leafs off except for the top wher i topped, now its just two branchs kicking off tight compacted.  the other one i added to the greenhouse is doing good, ph's all balanced out( i think it was all the rain that messed it up)  o and u guys weren't kidding about the holding moisture in the greenhouse, i haven't had to water the two of them in 4 days now.  which brings up my next problem, how am i gonna feed nutes for bloom if i have to dilute it with water, i odn't want to over water them.   i thought about a dry fert, but i like the one i use.   so any thoughts on that would be fantastic, i thought foliar feeding but i'm pretty sure thats not gonna do what it can through the roots. i have so many tops on them its hard to keep track, expecting a good yield.  

advice, questions and comments always appreciated

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 11, 2007)

if your worried about the moisture when you nute and water , and  you dont want to cut flaps , roll the bottom of the  visqueen up a couple inches , at night this will allow moisture to escape , and still keep some warmth in your green house , this should help with that problem , so you can give it the nutes you want,..........and yes you can splint it , it will help it regrow better , if its just split some put some tape around it to cover the slit it will heal faster


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 11, 2007)

well if u look at the pic of the greenhouse, i have slits cut in it all over the place, the bottom is pre-made raised up and the opening is a huge cut hooked together i'll take some pics of it sunday to show u. but what about the cloning gel on the splint, will it be of good help or bad? come on now boys i know ur out there(kk,grunts,hick) what u got to say?


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2007)

.......cloneing hormones are to promote rooting and usually contain a fungucide, but I don't think "I" would use it for this application. It ain't neosporin for plants.
"I" don't have hi humidity to deal with, so I'm not "experienced" there, but I do believe, those plants will dry out in time. When they do, feed them. 
  Circulation is as important in a GH situation as it is ID. Keep that air moveing.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 11, 2007)

in a green house situation slits are not enough , they dont let enough heat out , or the evaporating moisture , they will let just enough air in thats about it , open the main flap 2-3 inches , this will help with circulation , with the slits , hence taking out some moisture and smothering heat in the middle of the day, close the flap at night to retain remaining heat and moisture , circulation is the major key , you will have a better controlled , green house  ,  have no idea about the gel ?????  .....   think i would just splint it or badage it with out it  ...


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 13, 2007)

well heres some updated pics gonna have to post another reply to get the rest on, but for the most part everythings going ok. except for cracking the stem on that one but its still growing without a splint so i'll leave it be. started adding in nutes. put some pics of GH on there to. looks like there just beginning to flower.    Tell me what u think. enjoy


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 13, 2007)

heres the rest of the pics u can see the zip tie job on the couple but if u look at the far left one, its practically doing it on its own. saves me some work.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 13, 2007)

crap you like to done that one in hu , nice save , that hanging crutch looks like it is doing a fine job , wont be long you wont need it , its amazing how much these babies can take and come back so strong  , keep all that TLC going there thanking you for it , k town im going to draw you a blue print , with the fittings you need to make you a real nice simple GH ,  probably cost 20  $  :hubba: your  grow is looking good...........


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks for the whole blueprint, i could go through and do it myself, but thats practially what i do for a living all day is design and make stuff. so when it comes time to me doing it, its usually bout 3 in the morning and i just use what i got sitting around. so someone else doing it for once might be extremely helpful.  started the nutes for flowering like i said, but it just seems like they take forever to need water.  thought about switching to bigger pots, and the two in the ground are definitly too close the ones fighting for space and the other is thriving.  the one thats broke is on the far right by the ones in the ground , the zip tie job is to let more light in to lower spots. lol  all in all, im kinda glad this years finally on the final strech. gonna do couple of things different this winter as well as next summer.  HOPEFULLY with a new GH if someone remembers the print. 

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ktown , since your holding me to it :shocked:  ok , pretty simple set up   , heres all the fittings and at least half the pipe needed depending on how big you want to build it , build your gables to the ,tees ,facing down first , it is much easier to get an idea of how big, and wide you want to make it....do not glue it untill its all done , so you can tweek it square ,fitting usually pretty tigh ,you may not want to glue ???  zip tie your visqeen or glue to frame, take them sticks from old GH , zip tie them to bottom of visqueen on the sides or front so you can roll them up or down for flaps , you can take some old shoe strings or what ever to tie the flaps closed..... where your tees meet your 45s & 90s use a short a nipple between them you dont want long pieces  there     your done :banana::hubba:


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 14, 2007)

i don't think glues the way i'd go. lol thanks for the print though, im gonna have to change a few things, but looks alright for the most part. with that support setup it would be a small gh, what size where u thinking for thaprint? the one i'd like to put together should be a 3ft tall, 3ft, long, and 2ft wide, ruffly u can play with that a lil bit to figure enough space for 3 short bushy females. lol  and what diameter tubing do u perfere?

thanx for the comments, print and opinion.   

any one else is more than welcome to put in there two cents

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 14, 2007)

the size of your gable will determine your width .. you can make it as long as you want  ,  by adding another section ,the heighth is how ever tall you want it after you assemble a gable , i really didnt think you wanted over 3 foot tall thats why i put 1/2" to 3/4" on the print any taller you need to go 1" or bigger and sch 40 pvc.. bottom of second print has all the fittings and pipe size


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 16, 2007)

well, had one hell of a scare this morning, first time every for me in the 3 going on 4 years of experience. i didn't check my GH babies for 2 days, checked them this morning. all the sun leaves( i think thats the ones) were yellow as can be and practically falling off. nothing else wrong with the plant at all, green as can be all perked up, start the branch trainning too. working great.  my hydro guy told me its sometimes natural for the plant to drop those leaves when introduced into flowering for better production of buds. my cracked stem one is all healed up for the most part and pre-bent for me. lol helps me out on trying to control its height. the bushy ones are still bushy, hard to notice new growth its so tight, i don't want to prune them for at least another week or two.  the lil kicker in the orange pot is doing awesome, im betting i get a nice fat nug of that lil girl.(just for fun)  got some infamous PP seeds from a relative out from that way. so the winter time is gonna be the whoop.  all in all its cooled down a touch, making watering and feeding easier due to decrease in humidity. ph is like on the nose. lighting was screwed up on two, they were getting about 400 watts of MH all night for the entire season, probly y the damn things not showing sex. so i fixed that problem hope it doesn't shock'em into hermies. 

new pics this weekend.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Had some old boards in shed, so I attached it to the fence and in front. Nails.
fenced it in to keep dogs outta it, and threw the clear plastic over the top and so far it seems to have grown another 3 inches. Tops and plat are all nice and green and its protected from rain and elements. 
I made this one bigger so I can get right under it and allow the plant to grow. Will be starting my clones this next week under it as well.
Yours are looking real good, but I found I had to increase the size of my psuedo greenhouse 3 times now to accomondate the growth of my girl.
Good Luck.. looking good


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 17, 2007)

next year GH is gonna be alot different then this years fer sure, but i also looked into my indoor setup today as well for clones, start one tonight over at a friends house though. i did some checking around for light setups. i found that i can get 4 fixtures and 4 cfl 42 watt blubs for under $80 where as the fixture and light from the hydro shop was like $250 - $ 500.  but neways, new pics later this morning probly around noon.  the development of them is drastic compared to last pictures for sure. two of them aren't gonna amount to much, and the lil girl in the orange pot is gonna be one nice fat nug.  like i stated before though im using a bloom fert, thats a 0-50-24, does any one think i should also use a bloom booster or will the already present numbers be sufficent?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 17, 2007)

well heres the pics, early signs of sex if u can spot the males let me know. im getting worried about the odor thats going to be coming out of them soon. due to where i live, i was wondering if i put them in a GH will up on per say the roof of my house. with the plastic block the helis and planes from seeing what it is? and will that help with the smell?

i have two in the ground that i don't want to have to dig up. but if need be i will. i pretty sure i got 2-3 males KINDA CRAPPY but o well thats what i get for starting with seeds. 

ENJOY

questions, comments, advice always appreciated

Fire it up

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> well heres the pics, early signs of sex if u can spot the males let me know. im getting worried about the odor thats going to be coming out of them soon. due to where i live, i was wondering if i put them in a GH will up on per say the roof of my house. with the plastic block the helis and planes from seeing what it is? and will that help with the smell?
> 
> i have two in the ground that i don't want to have to dig up. but if need be i will. i pretty sure i got 2-3 males KINDA CRAPPY but o well thats what i get for starting with seeds.
> 
> ...


 



NO ONE has any thoughts on the heli/plane thing?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> NO ONE has any thoughts on the heli/plane thing?



I think it is a bad idea to put any forn of marijuana up on your roof, even with plastic over it, that might even draw more attention to it. You have nieghbors, passerbys, cops in air and on land. That would just be out of place ya know?

For the smell why don't you place a fan on them. even outdoors you could blow the smell away or even better enclose the green house they would be in down on the ground.?

Just trying to come up with ideas.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

at least some one is, its not like i can just wait and put it off either everyday they stink more, and im just sitting here wonder, for all the rest of u Veteran growers out there this is the time. i need opinions, answers, advice. nething i got 4 females for sure, and i don't want to have to move them away from home, get caught, or have to kill them.

help please, HGB, Mutt, SM, dewayne, all u vets lets here it. any and all advice, comments, anything


----------



## HGB (Aug 18, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> help please, HGB, Mutt, SM, dewayne, all u vets lets here it. any and all advice, comments, anything



might as well have a shirt with a target on it  

if its not safe to grow then don't as the risk surely isn't worth it 

.02


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> might as well have a shirt with a target on it
> 
> if its not safe to grow then don't as the risk surely isn't worth it
> 
> .02


 

i know, i know but thats not the answer i was looking for. lol


----------



## HGB (Aug 18, 2007)

soz mang pics are to big for me to load so just kinda skimed  

what is your ? i guess i missed it

peace


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 18, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> might as well have a shirt with a target on it
> 
> if its not safe to grow then don't as the risk surely isn't worth it
> 
> .02


Would have to agree with HGB on that one bro u dont want to get busted it isn't worth it then u end up being locked up with no weed or plants to go back to and then u can also forget ever being able to grow again because the cops will always be keeping a close eye on u there must be a better way to go about this


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

Do you have the ability to bring them inside?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

okay, lets try this again, i was wondering if a Green house will mask the plants  from ne sort of visual confermation of the plants from the air, seeing them from the ground isnt' possible. being up in the air also, cuts out the risk of some one smelling them for the most part.  im needing to know what kinda material its gonna take to hide them and not cut off the light. i dont wnat to have to move them away, its only 4 plants. and getting caught isn't really an issue so to speak. its a chance. if done properly i shouldn't have a single problem.    but back to the problem at hand. 

Will a GH hide my plants from visual confermation from the air in any and all ways. they are in a GH, soon to be with fake flowers also. on a pitch black surface. next to a white wall. the clear plastic is hard to notice looking down on. and from the ground is not a worry if  the GH masking is a fer sure.

Thanks boys

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Do you have the ability to bring them inside?


 

no, no where near enough space


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 18, 2007)

also i dont think putting a fan in there would be a great idea u would just be blowing the smell to a neighbors u never know i would close it in that was a good idea liked that one close it in with that plastic then put some fans in there to circulate the air. If u dont close it in i suggest putting something out around the area that puts off a different smell like some raw onions or something trying to think I'm just baked lol


----------



## HGB (Aug 18, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> i was wondering if a Green house will mask the plants  from ne sort of visual confermation of the plants from the air,



no


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> no


 

could u be a lil more specific maybe please. not trying to get on ur nerves. but do u have experience with it, could u fill me in on it if so.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 19, 2007)

Got the magic bullet for you..


I remember reading, how someone climbs trees and plant
their plants up in trees.

Not only does the tree camoflages the plant,
Protects it from ground herbavores, 
if you go high enough, might hide the smell.

So get a ladder and some rope..


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Got the magic bullet for you..
> 
> 
> I remember reading, how someone climbs trees and plant
> ...


 

thats  very true, but that was in the woods, this at my house. a little bit of a difference there. lol  the only thing that crossed my mind is possible painting the top of the GH to match the color of the wall its sitting next. 

but i did go ahead and build the bigger GH it looks amazing. new pics here with in the next couple hours.


THanks for all the advice, comments, opininons.   all greatly apprecaited.


Fire it up

KT


----------



## AlienBait (Aug 19, 2007)

Even though you PM'd me, I will answer here to see what the others think.

Well, KT, I"m sorry to say that I cannot be much help here.  When I grew, I did it indoors and used a carbon filter to absorb the smell.  

I don't know what helicopters or airplanes can or cannot see.  I THINK it would be very easy to see a greenhouse on your roof.  Those guys are trained to see everything from the air.  Painting the roof of the greenhouse is not a good idea because it would block the light to the plants.

The only thing I can think of is to just space your plants around your yard, instead of in one group,  and put some other potted plants around them.  Something that has a different smell.

You only have four small plants.  They can't smell that much.  Maybe you just notice it more because you know about them.  Most neighbors don't think those around them are growing MJ.  Well, not unless you act suspicious (like putting a greenhouse on your roof).

Sorry man, that's all I've got.  Good Luck.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 19, 2007)

a green house on the roof would stick out like a sore thumb , not a green 1 , a lot of people use a GH to start a variety  of plants , go to the store throw you a variety of plants around , what ya see is what ya get , inside the GH with out actually opening it up , all you have is something green growing inside .....toss ya a flowering plant in there for some color


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

well heres some pics of the new improved GH, now with more space! i hoping to fit my females in with about 6 other small brightly colored plants to displace the the shades of green, im staying away from flowes just plants with shades of green varying from lighter to darker, size, but most important they will all be outdoor plants. so no dying all quick and what not costing me more money. i think with the fact that i only have a few plants now. as compared to over a half a dozen. 

It rained all day, so i didn't take any new pics of the babies. there all drooping and looking down. damn cloudy whether and rain. 

till the next update

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 19, 2007)

did u put a fan in there to circulate the air? all and it looks great


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 20, 2007)

nope no fan, bit its still rainning. has been for 48 hrs.  not a really good time for it either. just starting to show signs of sex and what not, and now for the last two days its been dark and gloomy along with the constant rain. all my babies are drooping. imsure the ones out in the rain don't mind it. but their getting beat up a lil bit, so i put some boards up across the saw horses to stop the direct rain fall.  an i put a series of holes in the new GH, if you look there pattern a paticular way. i did a few simple wind tests on the roof and came up with some interesting results. shouldnt really need the hole fan thing.  its starting to cool off on a daily basis. and the days are numbered.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 25, 2007)

Well heres some updated pics, took as of 10 minutes ago. there all looking so beautiful. didn't get pics of the two in the ground yet, that'll be tomorrow after i start some LST on them. just topped the ones in the ground too. thinking about doing it again to the really nice on in the GH too. i was wrong on my count before too, i only came out wiht one male surprisingly from the way things look any way, but really won't be a fer sure for about a few more days.  still feeding the bloom nutes. been raining off and on so i've just been watering with nutes. them seem to be thriving. the little one in the orange pot is taking off like crazy and so is the smallest one. the nice one in the GH has so many tops its ridiculous. i got the three main branches almost horizontal now. gotta hook up more lines and hooks. lol 

questions, comments, advice always appreciated.

ENJOY

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Mutt (Aug 25, 2007)

lookin good man. :aok:


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 25, 2007)

WELL, here goes, i jsut cracked a branch of my best plant in my GH, like at the base where the three come off from the stalk, is not completely busted, but broke bad. is there any way to salvage this? im gonna try taping it up and getting it wet to see if it will act like a break, this is gonna messy up flowering big time though. u guys know any tips or tricks about taking care of this problem, i just did it like not 5 minutes ago and im freeakin out man.  :shocked: :shocked: 

some one help please. 

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

well my last post was my 420, so i missed, damnit.   

but heres some new pics, of the tape job on the one i busted and all the new tie downs on the other 3, did some more stem pinching too. the busted one seems to be doing fine. like its not a problem. thats a good thing. so hopefully it will do what i've heard and be a big help to the buddage. but heres some fine examples of  LST for the noobs out there. 

that and look at this single dandelion, i poured a bucket of over mixed nutes right where it is. and check it out its 5 ft tall. lol

ENJOY

Fire it up 

KT


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Ktown i was checking out the plants they look great  but i was thinking u might want to take that tape off support it with something else u are still vegging right so where that tape is u will probably get some new grow there and also the plant will fix its self that's my opinion maybe ask around get some more opinions  good luck my friend peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2007)

You should be fine with that break. You could have left it completely alone and it would have healed. My cross snapped at a spot where I pinched her the day I tied her over. She's fine, the break has healed up fine. Here's another example of LST.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

ur tie jobs are just as odd and crafty as mine. lol honestly ur one of the few i see take it to the extremes like i do. so what about the folliar feeding it at the crack will that help? and im gonna leave the bandaid on there but how long u think? i figure 2-3 days tops just like ne other kinda pinch or crack.  we should start another thread like the 16oz. cup grows, will call it the "the Limb trainer grows" see who can get the best horizontal grows. setup the specifics and what not. could be fun. 

well its almost 24 hours since i cracked my best girl and she seems to be just fine. so all goes well so far. that and look up at the other tall skinny too. not showing a hole lot of pistils. hoping there not late blooming males.

Fire it up 

KT





			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> You should be fine with that break. You could have left it completely alone and it would have healed. My cross snapped at a spot where I pinched her the day I tied her over. She's fine, the break has healed up fine. Here's another example of LST.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Hey Ktown i was checking out the plants they look great but i was thinking u might want to take that tape off support it with something else u are still vegging right so where that tape is u will probably get some new grow there and also the plant will fix its self that's my opinion maybe ask around get some more opinions good luck my friend peace


 

nope flowering, the growths that are there are just getting taller shes really starting to shape up so many tops. it'll really look nice about the 2nd to last week of flowering when i trim her up.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2007)

> so what about the folliar feeding it at the crack will that help?


I wouldn't but I don't know what the effects could be.





> we should start another thread like the 16oz. cup grows, will call it the "the Limb trainer grows"


I would but i'm winding my grows down...I gotta move.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I wouldn't but I don't know what the effects could be.I would but i'm winding my grows down...I gotta move.


 

thats horrible,  sorry to hear that. hopefully the moves for the better. yea im not to sure what exactly folliar feeding will do for it. but i know it helps with humidity and co2 intake with in the plants leaves. as far as stem growth or healing. not sure, but i did it any way. so will see


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 4, 2007)

well heres the updated pics on my ladies,  i'll put the other one up in the sick plants section too, so that way everyone else will be able to see what this so called problem is i had with my lil baby. the pics go in order from left to right in correspondence with the location in the GH. the first one is the one all the way to the left that i busted the branch on.

Enjoy, all questions, comments and advice is appreciated. also does anyone else think that last really short one is an indica too. cuz i do. 

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Geter-D1 (Sep 4, 2007)

K town them ladies are looking good turning out real nice keep up the good work


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, they look great!


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 4, 2007)

mint is also  outstanding, I keep basil and mint growing in the ebb n flow I have. I haven't had any problems, and it's nice to go in and pick off a leaf of mint for a treat while you're treating your girls.

   good luck to you, and your babies.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 4, 2007)

yea, the only thing i really MUST do is go buy some bushmaster 3.0 cuz i can't top them any more, and pinching isn't gonna controll the height enough. although keeping them in 3gal pots is helping quite a bit. theres no way to keep them short enough without tying them down, and hit'n them with a touch of the bushmaster.  and there all girls too. thats the best part. 

so does anyone else think the bottom left pic is an indica?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 4, 2007)

so i just cracked the other branch on the far left one, this time on purpose, yes i did crack it at the base where it comes from the stalk, this break/crack is 1/10th as bad as the other one i did accidentally so hopefully this will help with height control cuz it seems to be working great on the other branches. steady pinching the stems every chance i get. gonna go through tonight and pull out the extremely acurate ph tester to see exactly what the ph is. along with very specific N,K,and P levels.   

till next time

Fire it up

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 7, 2007)

> so does anyone else think the bottom left pic is an indica?



????????????????


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah I think it is.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 9, 2007)

aside from breaking a branch completely off one of the two in the ground, everything is fantastic. they are looking beautiful.  and here u guys enjoy. i know there only young girls right now. but im gonna toss one of the close ups in the BPOTM.

 Enjoy 

KT


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow kt, looking great!


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 10, 2007)

so does anyone know of a way to make that branch root, seeing as how its in flowering and is currently sitting in a vase with rocks and water. its not dying. but it hasn't sprouted roots yet either and i used cloning gel.  i was wondering if a bubbler cloner would be the only way to make that happen unless one of u veterans has a different guarrented method of making flowering clones rooting if there still outside.  other than that. is there any reason that there would be a complete lack of N in my soil? the water run of tested around 5.5-6.0 and the soil tested more around the 6-7  but when i did the precise tests of N,P,K i found that there was a small amount of ............damnit im baked either P or K and alot of one of those. and almost no N.

any thoughts, advice or help would be appreciated. theres technically nothing wrong with my plants but i was wondering if that was normal. never bothered to test the numbers if the plants were doing good. but theres a first for everything.

KT


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2007)

> guarrented method of making flowering clones rooting if there still outside.


.."Outdoors"?..I doubt it will happen. I'm not sure the shortend light hours will allow for/promote rooting. "Best"' case scenario would be under flourescnts, indoors, _IMHO_ 24/0.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 10, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> aside from breaking a branch completely off one of the two in the ground, everything is fantastic. they are looking beautiful. and here u guys enjoy. i know there only young girls right now. but im gonna toss one of the close ups in the BPOTM.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> KT


 

BPOTM.. i dunno, bro.

girls gotta reach puberty to be BPOTM, 
the ladies up for nomination for BPOTM are ladies in full bloom.

your plants look great.

as far as keeping your plants small, good luck.
ive pinched, bent over the main cola 180degrees, tied.
but these plants are so resilient.. they just perk and grow
right back.  

only real way is probably topping, and snipping.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 10, 2007)

i've heard bushmaster 3.0 works great no matter what stage, u just can't over do it or it could be fatal. but what about the rooting a broken branch in flowering outside? or the stuff i put up in my last post any thoughts on that?


----------



## Kthugga (Sep 11, 2007)

lookin good man


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 11, 2007)

k, im runnin out of space in my GH fast, who all has used *Bush Master 3.0* before? i need to know specifics as to how much more vertical growth grew after applying it for both a sativa and an indica.

Thanks

KT


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 12, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> Go up to your first pictures posted. The one to the far left. look up in the right hand corner, the middle leaf it has a very sightable bug on it.


 
I think that is just a hole, the color is from the soil below it, there is a patch of light on the ground.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 12, 2007)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> I think that is just a hole, the color is from the soil below it, there is a patch of light on the ground.


 
thanks for that, but FYI look at the date of that post. this is a journal that problem was takin care of a long time ago.lol thanks for stopping by though.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 12, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> thanks for that, but FYI look at the date of that post. this is a journal that problem was takin care of a long time ago.lol thanks for stopping by though.


 
LOL, a little too much herb myself  I guess I am just anxious to start contributing to this great forum!


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 13, 2007)

we all do it once in awhile.

but as for my ladies i think i have no other choice than to buy Bushmaster and build an addition to my GH. kinda irritating after busting my arse to build a GH 3 times the size of original specs. and still have it be too small. i guess thats what happens when u go and feed all kinds of wicked bloom boosters and stuff. lol  o well they love me for it and love them.  new pics soon to come.

Fire it up 

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

well heres some pics as of about 20 minutes ago, it got down pretty cold out last night. Even though my ladies didn't look all that cold or frosty i sprayed them down this morning anyway just to be cautious.  the big girl with all the tops is being a slow grower. the 2 taller ones are almost at the top of the GH which is y i think there doing more growing towards buds than the others. and the short bushy one is filling out nicely.  although i did notice that the one tall one is getting a lighter green color in the bottom leaves. a lighter green than usual.   

any thoughts on what could be causing it?

other than that eveything looks promising. besides the fact im don't think im gonna get to let them flower the full 12 weeks.

ENJOY

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

***? no one has any input on my ladies or the possible issue at hand?

o another thing, one of the ppl i have working under me at the shop got pulled over yesterday after he left the shop. by the same cop that pulled me over 3 times in 2 days. he searched that guy and his car completely then procceeded to ask him if and when he smoked last. and then asked him if he smoked with me, literally by my last name. he played stupid and said i don't konw that guy. and the cop said the dude u work with. then he said nope he don't smoke either. all in all, i think someone seen something or theres a rat that konws me some how.

IYHO- how long does it take for a search warrant to be issued after evidence is varified to make a search warrant a possibility?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 15, 2007)

That sounds pretty close man, I think that would be enough to make me abort...


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

already have a location switch planned out. but i just wanted to find out how quick they are about it, i only have 4 plants. so its not like im growing pounds upon pounds.  I know its a bad thing to say, but i was hoping someone on here might have had a past experience to share or be in the legal field to help me out with some info. just cuz i don't want to have to do it tonight and not have my lights setup yet and what not. 

speaking of that, its 7:15 pm right now where im at. and the sun just set. it doesn't directly hit my ladies till almost 1 in the afternoon. with that said should i put them on a 8/16 schedule? so as to not shock them too much.


----------



## medicore (Sep 15, 2007)

That some scary stuff man.  Good luck with that.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> speaking of that, its 7:15 pm right now where im at. and the sun just set. it doesn't directly hit my ladies till almost 1 in the afternoon. with that said should i put them on a 8/16 schedule? so as to not shock them too much.


 

???????????


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh man KT, that's a little too close for comfort.  Why is that cop so onto you???


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 15, 2007)

I think if they are already flowering, going right to 12/12 shouldn't affect them, the flowering mode is basically "on".  The shock is from veg > flowering if they are not showing.  But we'll let some of the more experienced people chime in who actually have experience 

It's been slow on the forum the last couple of days, not a lot of activity it seems.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 15, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> I know its a bad thing to say, but i was hoping someone on here might have had a past experience to share or be in the legal field to help me out with some info. just cuz i don't want to have to do it tonight and not have my lights setup yet and what not.


 
Again, no experience with this, but I would assume if they had what they need the warrant wouldn't be long coming.  The longest part I would assume would be getting the evidence.  As such, you really wouldn't know when they would be coming.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

they've been flowering and no worries any more, my other friend i mentioned in the beginning of my journal whos also growing gave me the ok to move them to his place, which is super low key. so alls good.

and they get to stay outside as well. THANK THE GANJA GODS.


and the cops are always on my arse, run the only head shop around my area for at least 70-100 miles in all directions. that and i have caught a few cases in my day, not to mention from my previous street related occupation im well connected to all the ppl u shouldn't be connected to. to stay out of the legal spot light.

although, i have stepped up and out so to speak. and everything will be moved to a remote location. so no worries like I said, sorry to give u guys a scare. but i was trippin bad with paranoia and then hearing all that just sealed the deal.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2007)

By the way, I love the looks of your ladies.


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2007)

It really sounds like that cop doesn't have anything...other than a personal grudge. 
   "If" they have the evidence, a search warrant is only hours (if that) away. 
They present their evidence to a judge, he determines if it "enough" to justify/warrant a warrant. Signs it...and they're off to your house.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 16, 2007)

well lets hope so cuz i can't take them to the safe house. it turns out that the owner of the home decided against it. so i'll have to keep an eye on things for a few days, maybe take them up north to the woods. but i got a couple joints of the ones inthe ground i ripped out. got super baked even for a quick dry.  i'll be switchin my pic in BPOTM too. to something that actually has a chance of winning.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 16, 2007)

well heres a couple of other tops on the short bushy lady. I put one up in the BPOTM in place of the other younger picture i put up a week ago. u can barely see the red pistils cuz of the lighting from the camera.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 23, 2007)

well heres a bit of an update, one of the tall skinny ones turned hermie on me. i it got ripped out. saved the pods letting them dry out, planning on pollintating a couple of branches just to get a few seeds. the new pics will be tomorrow. u can really see the red pistils staggered every where on the bright bushy lady.  the dark one on the other hand is doing as normal taking to it a little later that the other too but stacking it from top to bottom.  the other tall one is looking awesome. probly gonna have a good harvest off that one alone.

EDIT: i also made some hash oil this evening. turned out awesome, been smoking it since it got done bubbling.

so rippeddddd  off to smoke another.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 5, 2007)

well things are looking beautiful, trimmed up the ladies a touch the huge leaves were all nasty yellow and falling off in spurts. now theres just the ones up toward the tops and the mid size leaves. theres enough trics to the point where it looks sugar coated. i got one with red pistils that resembles medicore's Afghani Goo.  my camera will be back sunday night so new pics either that night or monday morning for better quality.

i also think its time to name these blooming young women.

so any and all input from all u guys will be greatly appreciated.

no matter how off the wall or so common u hear it everyday.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 9, 2007)

well my damn brother and dad keep taking the camera with them duck hunting and its rreally starting to piss me off! as for the ladies, i think keeping them in the greenhouse was acutally not such a good idea either that or maybe i should've up'd the container size. their all root bound fer sure due to being kept in 3gal pots which i think actually cut my yeild down big time. either that or the weather.  its the second week of october and its still hot outside during the day and above 40 at night. seems like growth has taken a lil slow spurt compared to the last month.  gonna have to go get a microscope to start checking trichs soon.  that and i got my samples of Humbolt County goods yesterday.  Purple Max, Bushmaster 3.0, and Gravity hardener.   has anyone used all 3 at the same time? or should i say all together at once?,  or has everyone just used one, then waited and used the next. seeing as how theres only 3 to 4 weeks tops i don't want to be feeding a bunch of nutes. planning on flushing them out at the end of the second week to ensure no chemicals left in nugs to be smoked. forgot to pollinate the one like i said i was gonna do. but it doesn't matter i have a hole bunch of seeds from all different kinds of smoke just waiting for next year. 

pics will be up this afternoon after 6 est. time.  

and as for names im running with Jackie for the short multiple tops, Rachel for the red pistiled one, and the tall one i haven't quite figured out yet.........

I need some opinions.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 15, 2007)

well heres the long awaited pictures, sorry bout taking so long

the first pics are the nameless lady, the second set is rachel, the third is jackie all of these are bagseeds unknown strains from 3 different kinds of MJ as u can see in the pics.  they got 2 solid weeks left. i ended up mixing the purple max with the gravity hardener when i did it. i went 3/4 tsp  in 1:1 ratio.  i noticed a little nute burn but im also constantly feeding bloom booster. so it actually worked out great.  i got one for the BPOTM too.

comments, questions, advice always appreciated

ENJOY

KT

EDIT:  pictures layout  the  first 2 on the top-nameless   the last one on top and the first in the second row - rachel    the last 2 - jackie


----------



## Hick (Oct 15, 2007)

look excellent from where I'm sittin'


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

Great and fabulous.....did I say amazing pink color. Oh yeah, that is just friggen cool man. Good job


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 16, 2007)

Rachel Is Looking Hot. Looks Like Some Pink Or Redish Color I Am Seeing In Her!!
Very Nice Grow Keep It Up!!


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Oct 16, 2007)

outstanding outdoor grow... i dunno if you mentioned this but is your greenhouse made with clear or semi-clear plastic sheeting? and how does that effect the sunlight as compared to direct sunlight?


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 17, 2007)

its only semi clear plastic, and it suppresses direct light to give additional heat. but thats only becuz of location. i had to use semi clear instead of clear for visibility purposes as well as to much direct light.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 17, 2007)

Rachel is by far the best looking one i've grown yet. and smells so delicious.

got her up in the BPOTM so vote on ppl

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Oct 17, 2007)

so you would be in a colder climate... for the added heat?


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 17, 2007)

not so much, the additional heat is to help them grow longer into the fall when it gets down in the 40's. i originally built it to tone down direct light and help contain humidity.  so i wouldn't have to water them so often. the surface there sitting on is pure flat black. absorbs light and gives of heat like crazy in the summer and drys out the soil in the pots quicker.  kinda like a stove top affect. there was so much direct light in combo with the excessive heat causes soil to dry up 3-5 times faster than with my greenhouse.  

the only other big reason for a greenhouse is visibility from the sky as well as the ground. mainly the sky though. although i do have a few neighbors that have second stories so it stops the possibility of them seeing whats in it. 

any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 31, 2007)

well, its been a little while, been so baked kinda forgot about the computer. i ended up with a quarter pound of some amazingly poten smoke. 3 different kinds all together though. rachel is fruity in smell, and piney green in taste. jackie had the skunk piss odor and a very distiguished rich taste. suzy came out without much of any odor, until u touch some nugs, then she stinks like green bad. very smooth smoke, little green taste creeper all the way. blaze one up half way through ur like der d der ...yuck.     do'nt know where my camera is at the moment either or i could take pictures of whats left. definitly not enough though. thats for sure.

and this concludes my first MP journal, stay tuned in for more

Fire it up

KT


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2007)

hey kt, glad you checked in.  Been wondering what happened to you.  Take some pics of that bud.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 31, 2007)

don't know where the camera is right now or i would, i got a half of suzy put away, and a half of rachel put away. jackie is smoke in my lungs and im working on a lil of the other two joint by joint. just been working alot lately holiday seasons coming up. so i got work more and make more, not to mention i kinda got me an old lady now whos got a mouth and an attitude just like me.  so it kinda puts a damper on my free time now. but not to worry im back.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 31, 2007)

well heres some pics of suzy and rachel, first 4 are suzy and the second 2 are rachel.


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Oct 31, 2007)

all i can think about is how ... "One day... i'm going to build a little mini greenhouse for some outdoor plants just like ktown... THE LEGEND!!!..." ... can you tell i'm super stoned?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2007)

*CONGRATS on a fine harvest Ktown. :aok:  Now you sit back and wait for the cure then smoke your brains out.   Great job mang, great job.  *


----------



## jash (Oct 31, 2007)

congra on your harvest ktown. very good looking dense buds:hubba:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Ktown great harvest bro love the budz cant wait to hear a smoke report hope that nice green budz gets you blasted Puff Puff Pass peace


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

trim that **** homie lol


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 5, 2007)

thank u all very much, it was by far one of the best LST/HST ladies i've had in along time. the harvest could have been more plentiful but the frost hit a lil to quick.

as far as smoke report

*Rachel- fruity in smell, sticky beyond belief even after the cure, tastes very strong and smooth at the same time, a very rich fruity green taste with a creeper kinda high*

*Suzy-piney/skunk in smell, sticky on the inside crunchy on the out, has a very robust green/skunk taste with a open ur eyes/mind but paralyze ur body kinda high*

jackie was ur typical good green smoke a head high with very little couchlock effect, good for working.

o and as far as trimming goes, the reason it was left like that is the amount of trics i couldn't see cutting them off that short, not to mention the hairs on them were some of the longest i've ever seen.

but thats all for this journal, but any questions, comments, advice or advice needed is always helpful no matter when or what.

Fire it up

KT

(_cuz u know i am_)


----------



## Firepower (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey i read on another post you slow dry your weed, what process do you use and how long doe you take till u smoke..?


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

iam at 15 days hang cure. sure i could use jars, but i only do that with super dank or when i got enough to smoke i can cure properly



Dc

p.s. i thanked you clever, for your clever but silent voice against the green house effect, cattle is the true culprit of this crime.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 8, 2007)

well, i hang my nugs out still on the stems to dry for 5 days with a fan blowing almost directly at them in a closet next to the furnace. after that i place them in empty butter bowls and burp them once a day for 10-12 days, then i'll take them one batch at a time and set them out on a table in dark room with a fan circulating the air for 2 hours. after that they're ready to be put back in their bowls till i get to smoking them. but while they are in that stage i will only burp them a lil to keep freshness, pretty much just pop the top, take a look and move them around a lil them close it back up.


----------

